# Blayze's first dog show



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Blayze had a GREAT time at his first dog show today. He is 14 weeks old and was entered in the puppy class at the local UKC show. In show #1 he took Best in Show Puppy and in show #2 he was Reserve Puppy. He met lots of fun people and dogs and nice judges and learned what a cool place a dog show can be. 
I am so proud of his awesome, out going and confident personality. He is such a special pup! Best of all this gave him an opportunity to have a wonderful and postiive experience at a dog show!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Pics???  and congrats!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats!! That is great news!! I am trying to get Keisel into a dog show and it looks like May is the first one. 

x2 Would love to see pictures of your lovely boy!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow when we return to the show. This picture was taken more than a month ago and he looks very diffeent now...


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am very happy for both of you that your first outing into the show world was such a positive one. Way to go, team Blayze.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am off to the show again this morning. I am so determined to have a well socialized dog this time around and this show provides a great opportunity for Blayze to have a good time aound a real dog show setting. Looking toward the future for this little dog who seems relaxed and fearless in every setting. 
We are having so much fiun and I am thrilled that he loves the attention.
He is a great little pup!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like fun! Good luck! Lilly went to lots of different shows when she was a pup. Her only fault still is wanting to greet everyone (people and dogs). I have been anxious to get back into the ring with Lilly. I missed the closing date for a show next month..stupid me..but there is at least two match shows around then so will try to do one of them.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

On Sunday Blayze received another Best in Show puppy in the second show and a reserve in the first show. Best of all we had a lot of fun hanging out with friends. It was another great socialization opportunity for Blayze. He really thrives on the attention and dog show commotion.
I also had a chance to do some training with my other dog, Baxter, so that he has the experience of doing his obedience activities in a dog show setting. I am hoping Baxter's competition days are not too far in the future.
All in all it was a fun and successful day!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just thought I would update this thread. On Feb 9 and 10 Blayze was in another set of dog shows and did great! Out of 4 shows he was Best in Show puppy in 3 of the 4 shows! Most of all we had great FUN hanging out with friends and watching all the other dogs. 
Here is a picture of Blayze at one of the shows. It isn't the greatest shot...it had been a very long day but Blayze was a trooper and stayed up and happy. No more shows for a while, now we get back to exploring new places as Blayze resumes his socialization games.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

He is so cute! Glad to hear you had fun. Cant wait to see him as he matures!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

He's sure a beautiful pup...what is it about Blayze that makes you feel he is doing so well in the ring...I mean other than the fact that he's absolutely gorgeous?

Pete


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> He's sure a beautiful pup...what is it about Blayze that makes you feel he is doing so well in the ring...I mean other than the fact that he's absolutely gorgeous?
> 
> Pete


Well, the novice puppy class is all about having fun and getting the pups used to the ring. That being said, several of the judges told me Blayze was very balanced and had awesome movement (that is when he wasn't running instead of gaiting). Also, Blayze has a very outgoing and showy personality. I don't know if that plays a role or not but it certainly can't hurt. Other than that I am not sure because I am a very green and inexperienced handler. One of the judges was helping me gait with Blayze at a speed that worked better for him. 
I have a lot to learn in the handling department but we are having a lot of fun in the process.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He's adorable! What a handsome boy! Congrats on the wins!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> Well, the novice puppy class is all about having fun and getting the pups used to the ring. That being said, several of the judges told me Blayze was very balanced and had awesome movement (that is when he wasn't running instead of gaiting). Also, Blayze has a very outgoing and showy personality. I don't know if that plays a role or not but it certainly can't hurt. Other than that I am not sure because I am a very green and inexperienced handler. One of the judges was helping me gait with Blayze at a speed that worked better for him.
> I have a lot to learn in the handling department but we are having a lot of fun in the process.


I just think it's great to see Blayze doing so well and was curious what the criteria was for judging youngsters. It would seem the bottom line is you're both there to have fun and it sounds like that has certainly been achieved.

Thanks...

Pete


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats to you and Blayze! Isn't UKC fun? I plan to take busy Gabby to a UKC show this Spring.


----------

